# What breed are we?



## lmbartosh (Jun 4, 2013)

We inherited chickens, and I've tried to figure it out but I am no chicken expert!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Brown= rhode island red, buff=buff orpington, black= black australorp. Not sure what the white one is.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My guesses are Red sex link, Black sex link, Buff Orpington, not sure with those grey legs. Could you ask the previous owners ?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

i have a white jersey giant who has those color legs so maybe that is the white one you have


----------



## lmbartosh (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks guys! I did ask. They aren't sure either. Ha!


----------

